# Aesha...the horse who wouldn't give up



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

I posted several pictures of Aesha in the picture forum...She was a badly neglected horse that no one would give a second chance too.... I brought her home a month ago and last night she had to be put down...I got the call from the barn at 4:00 am and drove straight there...but there was nothing that could be done...she had a stroke and lost movement of her right side...for 16 hours she tried to get up...before we could get someone out there to put her down...and even then she fought against the drugs...everyone said they had never seen anything like it...she was my baby girl...

Everyone keeps telling me I gave her the best last month she could have...I only wish I could have given her more....

Aesha
b: 2-16-1986 d: 10-6-2009


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am sure she knew how much you loved her and that is why she fought so hard against leaving you!! She will be waiting for you on the rainbow bridge....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss. She was a beautiful horse who had the last of her days full filled! I'm glad that she got the chance to know you and you got the chance to know her. 

I'm sure in that short time she taught you some lessons!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. She tried to get up because she wanted to please you. She loved you even if it was for a little while. You gave her hope and love and she knew that you loved her. Sometimes horses know that you gave her a second chance. I am glad that she found you.


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone...I still cant bring myself to think about going back out to the barn...for now im pretending it didnt happen...the worst part about it is i had plans to go out there a couple days earlier...to finish doing her body clip we had to do because of all the rain rot....but i couldnt make it...i could have had one more day with her...but instead i stayed home...we were going to go out there so my friend could get a picture of me and aesha together...i never got one...The only thing that keeps from melting down completely was that i was able to give her a chance...and we did all we could for her...more than anyone else was willing to do....and you better believe if i could find the people that did that to her....it would not be pretty...i look forward to the day I can see her again...all filled out...and take the ride i couldnt have in this lifetime...I know im rambling but there arent many i can talk to..my parents dont know i bought her....and cared for her....they would say i wasted my money...but I would do everything all over again...even knowing the outcome...i just would have been with her more often than what i was...


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I am soo sorry that this had to happen! We had to put down one of our horses down as well last month :\ not fun.. I know how depressing it can be. Keep her in your heard, but let her go to where she can be just as happy as she was with you.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. Just try to find peace in the fact that you did everything you could for her and gave her a good place to live for the end of her life..


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So sorry for losing your new friend. It's good that you can see the good that you did for her.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is very lucky that she had someone who made at least the last part of her life better. She was lucky to have someone who she loved and loved her before the end.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That must be terrible...I'm really sorry...that must be so hard for you...

Don't ever forget that you are not alone. All of us here at the Horse Forum with be there for you, listen to you and support you. That is what it is here for. We are all together in this.

I hope you will soon have the strength to go back, and if you find those monsters that almost ruined her, I will join you in the honours. ; )

She will still be growing everyday, in a place she will forever be free of pain, growing stronger and always thinking of how much you have helped her. Horses will never forget. And she will always remain in your heart.


----------

